

Social network Secret brings its ‘anonymish’ gossip to Android - giga_cardoso
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/21/5736444/social-network-secret-brings-its-anonymish-gossip-to-android

======
karangoeluw
For some reason, HN deleted all posts to the Secret website. Anyone knows why?

